# VMusic2 MP3 player



## Scary Terry (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All,
I just joined Haunt Forum and thought I'd start out with info on an MP3 player I recently found out about (from fellow CalHauntS member Scary Tinker).

The VMusic2 is a small MP3 player that is easily interfaced with a Prop-1 or other microcontroller, uses a USB flash drive for its memory, plays back high quality sound and sells for about 1/3 the price of the excellent uMP3 player. I just put up a web page about it at:
http://www.scary-terry.com/vm2/vm2.htm

I've been a proponent of the ChipCorder in the past, but with the discontinuation of the 2500 series, the limited distribution and high price of the 1700 series and the fact that MP3 players have virtually unlimited memory and high quality sound, I'm planning on switching over to MP3 players in all my props.


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Scary Terry thanks for the info, I just ordered two of them. Your website continues to be a great source of information. Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Scary Terry, Thank you very much for the link, and welcome to Hauntforum! I sincerely hope you come back often, and join our little community. Mp3 player info is always welcome here!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good info, Terry. Yes, welcome to HauntForum - we look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

If you just joined, I've got a fun game for you. Click the search tab, and do a search for your name. I think you might be surprised. Thanks for the link...oh...and everything else.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Fantastic information ST, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Terry,

Welcome to HauntForum from a fellow CalHaunter!

Liam


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY! We've got one of my virtual heroes here! welcome ST!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Terry that MP3 player looks great... how would you go about using RC with it? Say I've got an RC prop and the receiver still has 4 open channels corresponding to the 4 analog pushbuttons on the transmitter. Could I just hook up the 4 pins directly to the microcontroller or would I need yet another piece in the chain?

(I'm obviously thinking of a Bournocrawler with controllable Zombie Sound!  )

Holy Cow... With all the hardcore tech alpha-geeks and motorheads in this group, the one 'n only ST joins too... this is getting to be the most tech-savvy haunt spot around! Awesome... hope to see more posts from ya ST! After all, it wouldn't do for a guy with "Scary" in his name to walk around with a "petrified" label on his profile, would it?


----------



## Scary Terry (Apr 18, 2008)

First, thanks everyone for your welcome messages. I'm not sure why it took me so long to join this group, there seems to be a huge amount of knowledge and ideas here and I'm enjoying looking through the many posts.

For Revenant, I'm not real familiar with RC stuff but if the buttons you're talking about are just switch closures, then by all means you can interface the VMusic2 with them using a microcontroller. Actually, with a microcontroller you can take just about any kind of input and control the player. If you have more than four sounds you'd like to play, you can get tricky and use combinations of switches to add additional sounds, it just takes a little clever programming and proper timing when pushing the switches.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

*it works*

Terry,
I got mine Friday, and this is exactly what the doctor ordered. The Chipcorder units are to limited, this is AWESOME.


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

Revenant,

Take a look at the demo at surplusgizmos.com. If I understand what you are trying to do, I think you can pretty much copy the demo. Take a look at http://www.surplusgizmos.com/Vmusic2-Demo-with-Source-Code_ep_30.html The demo uses $5 microprocessor to drive the Vmusic2.

SteveC / Scary Tinker


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Scary Terry said:


> Actually, with a microcontroller you can take just about any kind of input and control the player. If you have more than four sounds you'd like to play, you can get tricky and use combinations of switches to add additional sounds, it just takes a little clever programming and proper timing when pushing the switches.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.


Yep -- that's the answer! This thing just keeps looking better and better the longer I look at it. The mind reels at the possibilities... and Tinker that link is great, thank you! A bit advanced for me, I'm sure I'll be asking for help a few times when finally get around to tackling it lol

You guys rock; welcome again!


----------



## Scary Terry (Apr 18, 2008)

Just an update on the VMusic2 player.......
I purchased 30 of them for a CalHauntS group buy. I tested them last night and the good news is that 27 of them worked perfectly, it was very easy to update the firmware and they played a test routine, either from a Prop-1 or Prop-2, just fine. Unfortunately, three of them did not work, one was completely dead, one had no audio output and the third had distorted audio out. I know this is just a small sampling and I'm hoping that a 10% failure rate is not the norm. I will keep you posted if I hear of other similar experiences. I will add this information to my VMusic2 website as soon as the bad ones are successfully exchanged.

I am still very excited about this player and can't wait to incorporate it into some of my props.


----------

